# I want to start a network security business



## finger-print (Jan 11, 2010)

I am getting certified in Network Security from my school and should be finished within a month. I plan to start a Network Security business or Consultant Group. How would I go about this? Is there a large number of businesses willing to pay for an outsider to play with their Networks Security? And what type of businesses should can i start to market?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't do such a thing without any actual experience. I can imagine you (or your company in this case) being held responsible if you didn't do the job right.
You'd be better off working for another company first, learn the difference between school and an actual work environment. You'd be surprised by the crap you'll run into at random companies.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 11, 2010)

Dan is right. School and real world are almost 2 different things. Sure you learn a lot in school, but being out 
in the field, you could learn even more.
To answer your first question, yes some companies do hire contractors to work on their stuff whenever 
things are messed up.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

dont even think about this as a business til you've had several years messing with it on your own, what they teach you in school is lucky to be 10% of what you'll need to know in the real world.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont even think about this as a business til you've had several years messing with it on your own, what they teach you in school is lucky to be 10% of what you'll need to know in the real world.



Right. And this applies to every field. Out IT guys can manage complex networks, but fail to make a phone call.

Earn experience first, and then you can start about thinking about opening your own business.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 12, 2010)

A business like this could certainly have a lot of money made from it. But i suggest you go with someone who has extensive business knowledge or take a course yourself.

And experience is most certainly recommended. Im finishing school, have had 2 coops and am working part time. And i still rather work a few years before trying my own business


----------



## buffy (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.offensive-security.com/

If your school can offer than then you will be fine. As far as I am aware if you want a network security qulification then thats the one you want.

You will want to download this and run it from a live CD\DVD or flash stick
http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html

You can download that for free and there is plenty of online support to get you going. One of the things I learnt how to do was to break 128bit WEP which is very easy. Remeber hacking is illeagle and shout not be attempted unless you have a contact to back you up. I set up my own wirless network and hacked it. Good practice.

This site: http://www.hak5.org/
although not hardcore has some very interesting tips and tricks, I suggest that you give some of there pod casts a look.

Another nifty download is this: http://www.caine-live.net/
You can use it to image machines with out altering the data, meaning that any fingerprints that a hacker has been left can be saved properly.

Also see the top 10 live distros:
http://www.darknet.org.uk/2006/03/10-best-security-live-cd-distros-pen-test-forensics-recovery

Feel free to PM me if you would like any more help, or if you have any quesitons.


----------

